# Navarre, 3/10 PM



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

got out to the beach about a half hour after high tide.. with nothing but dead shrimp..two poles.. and a bike!

water was murky with a decent wave break at the bar..

put a pole in the water and didn't get a chance to cast the second until 6 fish were caught.. 3 blues, 3 pompanos.. I release bluefish..

thebite wasslower for the next three pompano.. the tide was out and I couldn't get beyond the bar...

I managed to lose 3 fish in the process... also caught 3 blues..

I am using #2 Owner RED fine wire hooks this time of the year.. and I think I will shift to 1/0... these bigger fish seem to sometimes get hooked too shallow and find a way to get off before the beach..

seems to be the most early LIMIT catch of Pompano for me... I feel lucky

last week and the week before I got out and caught a fish each time... not really worth reporting... but this was a good trip..

tight lines, Chris


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice! Sounds like it's time to start hitting the beach.


----------



## etheraldreamer (Mar 6, 2008)

sweet i love those days. i had one recently as well although not pomps. i was shark fishing and even though i didnt catch any shark that night i landed probably 15 reds all over 30 inches. gotta love those days when fishing turns into catching.


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job on those fish what part of Navarre were you fishing at? Thanks Capt. John.


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

towards Opal Beach..

I was using orange flourescent beads on three of the four hooks.. seems like I caught the most pompano on hook without bead... but that doesn't mean the fish aren't attracted by the beads... in murky water I will add color!

I got these beads at Walmart in the art area... they seem big compared to the little balls with holes that most use... but they are the right color.. when you see them you will know it.

when the water is clear and calm I don't use any beads. if it is rough and clear I will add color to one hook!

but these theories are just that...


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you for the report. Took the kids there today before sundown as well....we were by the first parking lot though. Had a good onerun but lost it. The other day wecought 4 blues and one pompano in two diff. days... east of thepier . They def. are there. just gotta get the right hole.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal, thanks for keepin us posted.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

the limit for pompano is 6 fish not 3, but nice catch anyways:clap


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks Mack... I will ask you to identify and measure my fish next time...

wake up!


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

let's see Mack... in 2007 I reported over 100 pompano on this site as bikefisher.. my log for 2007 shows 144..

I actually caught 7 pompano on Monday afternoon.. but I thought you might get the drift as I stated 'Limit of Pompano' in the title..

really appreciate your help... anything else you can add to the forum..


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Fishpedaller,

I wondered if you were the same guy as bikefisher. I loved reading those posts when you'd head down Pickens and always seem to find the right spot. I guess the mobility definately lets you cover more ground. I've noticed a better bite in Navarre than P'cola Bch. from my trips and friends. Welcome back, and keep it up!

-Jason


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks Jason...

I find that Navarre has a better 'ledge' and outflows... better fishing until the fleas wake up..

and the fleas start breeding from the pass... that is when the bite picks up on Ft. Pickens... my theory anyway..

you are THE MAN when it comes to Pompano..

look forward to meeting you this yr..

Chris


----------

